# Leba III Dog Teeth Cleaner or Petzlife oral care spray



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Daisy is not too thrilled with getting her teeth brushed but we still do it every other day even though it is not a fun experience for both of us.  It is the only thing grooming wise that she does not like no matter how pleasant I try to make it. I came across this spray when I went to GW Little and thought that if it really works and is healthy for Daisy that it would make teeth cleaning a more pleasant experience. Has anyone used this? Does it really work? How do your babies react when their teeth get sprayed? Has there been any negative health effects? Is there other good teeth cleaning sprays out there that anyone has used that work better? Any insight or experience would be greatly appreciated. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I use the Petzlife on the girls and it seems to be helping. They fight every step of the way when I try to brush their teeth so this is much better for us. They don't like the spray but it only takes a minute and they hate brushing a lot more. I also heard good things about the Leba.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Debbie, I am not 100% sure but I think Cosy's mommy, Brit, mentioned to me once that she uses that product. You might want to PM her and ask.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

My friend purchased it for her cocker spaniel. Her dog had a lot of plaque build up because she didn't brush his teeth for 5 years! The product didn't take off any buildup even though she used it 2-3 times a day as instructued for heavy plaque.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've used it on Toy and Cosy for years. I swear by it. They've never needed a dental so far.
It's not cheap but it's less than a vet procedure.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I use the Leba III for my two and they have great teeth. No plaque at all. They don't mind the spray. I love it.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I just started using Leba III on my two. They don't mind the spray much especially compared to brushing. I don't think I have used it long enough to notice much in the way of results.

Edit: Here is a link to there website, Debbie...http://www.lebalab.com/ You actually just spray it in there mouth.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have been using the Leba III for about 6 months now. My Lola HATES
having her teeth brushed. It is a two man job, and very upsetting to her.
Frankie justs lets my spray it in his mouth, but I still have to catch Lola and
have a little mini wrestling match. But, still much easier than brusing. It's
hard for me to tell if it has made a difference because she really hates having
her mouth examined now. Franks teeth are beautiful. Totally white and clean.
I also use a dental diet for both of them.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 15 2009, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763134


> I've used it on Toy and Cosy for years. I swear by it. They've never needed a dental so far.
> It's not cheap but it's less than a vet procedure.[/B]


Which product are you using Brit? Leba or Petzlife, spray or gel? Thanks!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Debbie, I have heard excellent reviews about both the Leba III and the Petzlife. I think you would be happy with either.

I haven't personally tried either yet, but I have been wanting to for some time now...I was planning on ordering the Petzlife Gel, but then I figured the sprays (if they worked just as well) would be much easier to apply.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the input. Cost is no issue and I will place an order for the spray today but before I do that I have a question about one of the ingredients in the Leba III. I noticed that it has listed as an ingredient- Ethyl alcohol 25%. Not to question those who use it but I when I saw this it raised a red flag for me and I am still fairly new to all this so any input or opinions or knowledge is much appreciated as I am still learning about the Maltese world. Is it still safe? I called my vet to ask but he has yet to return my call. 

Poor Daisy hates having her teeth brushed and because of her fighting me, I always worry about not getting the back teeth that well. I have tried finger brushes (and I have very small thin fingers- size 3.5 and 4 ring sizes), small headed dog tooth brushes, poultry flavored tooth paste, etc- you name it I have tried it. This is my last option outside of getting her dentals done at the Vet and the Vet thing frightens me because of her having to go under for it. I tried to find a holistic non anesthesia dental vet here like hounds-tooth but there are none in my area. Daisy has great teeth and no plaque build up at all and I want it to stay that way. Thank you everyone again for all the info.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I brush Nikki's teeth daily and I also use the Petzlife about twice a week. I don't worry about the ethyl alcohol as it evaporates once the product is released. So far Nikki's teeth are fine.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I haven't noticed any ill effects from the ethyl alcohol in Leba III. I would think the amount in one spray is minimal. Petzlife contains grain alcohol. So both options contain alcohol. I have so the ethyl alcohol concerns me less than having to put them under for dentals.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for answering my questions. :sLo_grouphug3: I have placed an order for the Leba III. Still have not heard anything from the Vet but I trust everyones judgment and experience here. 

Here to a hopeful crazy free dental experience for Miss Daisy. :drinkup:  She is such a spoiled fluff.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ethyl alcohol is safe. It's a common ingredient in foods.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, the alcohol is minuscule and safe. I use Leba III, Debbie. Sorry, I didn't see your post sooner.

I believe if there is a lot of plaque build up (like 5 yrs worth..lol) you may have to have it removed 
and then begin the regimen. I can tell you I started using it on a little rescue I had years ago and
her teeth looked pretty bad. After 6 weeks that plaque was all gone. I did give her chews so it 
would help remove the softened plaque. If you can train your new pups to allowing you to scale
their teeth yourself, that can save teeth, dental bills, and anesthesia use too.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I was in PetSmart a few weeks ago and saw that they are selling Petzlife, it may or may not be less expensive when you take into consideration shipping and handling.

I have used CET Chews with Toby for almost 5 years. I give him one a night and I brush his teeth probably twice a week. He has never had to have a dental, so that might be something you want to look into as well.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

I too used Leba III on both of my girls and I swear by it. In the fall they were facing a dental to the total tune of $600 for both. I ordered it and their teeth is so pretty and white. And no going under any drugs either.....


Diane


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i used petzlife gel for a year and it did not reverse demi's tartar  i do not like the fact that it has alcohol and rosemary in it -- never used leba III


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Dentist said those are good as it has chlorhexedine in them the cet chews and that kills bacteria - chlorhexedine straight can stain teeth though but it will come off with dental cleaning 


QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Apr 15 2009, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763345


> I was in PetSmart a few weeks ago and saw that they are selling Petzlife, it may or may not be less expensive when you take into consideration shipping and handling.
> 
> I have used CET Chews with Toby for almost 5 years. I give him one a night and I brush his teeth probably twice a week. He has never had to have a dental, so that might be something you want to look into as well.[/B]


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I have the the Petzlife gel and spray and also the Leba spray. I have used everything and also brush both B&E's teeth every other day. They hate the toothbrush so I put the the tooth paste on a piece of gauze pad and rub their teeth. I"ll spray them when we first wake up (about 1/2 hour before breakfast) and brush their teeth at night. If it's a night I can't brush I'll use the spray. 

No matter how much I do though Benny still has plaque buildup and is getting his first dental on 4/28. Emma, on the other hand, has perfectly white teeth. I follow the same regimen with both of them so I guess it just depends. It's like people...even if you take really good care of your teeth there is always going to be someone who still has dental issues. 

As far as these products though...I like them all.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

B) Leba III, Brit steered us in that direction a long time ago ( Thanks Brit) and we have never needed a dental...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i truly believe it is genetic but still important to brush as i felt horrible about demi yet i met a girl who has a golden has fed raw its entire life, chews on raw bones, and had 27 teeth removed like my demi due to periodontal and this is a big dog and they rarely have teeth issues so it made me feel alot better after talking to her as her dog never ate grains.


QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Apr 16 2009, 09:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763496


> I have the the Petzlife gel and spray and also the Leba spray. I have used everything and also brush both B&E's teeth every other day. They hate the toothbrush so I put the the tooth paste on a piece of gauze pad and rub their teeth. I"ll spray them when we first wake up (about 1/2 hour before breakfast) and brush their teeth at night. If it's a night I can't brush I'll use the spray.
> 
> No matter how much I do though Benny still has plaque buildup and is getting his first dental on 4/28. Emma, on the other hand, has perfectly white teeth. I follow the same regimen with both of them so I guess it just depends. It's like people...even if you take really good care of your teeth there is always going to be someone who still has dental issues.
> 
> As far as these products though...I like them all. [/B]


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I've been using Leba on my two for several months now, and I absolutely love it. It's super easy and convenient, and their teef look great. :biggrin:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your insight, experience and knowledge. I just love SM. :wub: I ordered the Leba III last night and it should be here by the weekend. So hopefully Miss Daisy wont be too much of a Diva and not mind the spray.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Apr 16 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763707


> Thank you everyone for your insight, experience and knowledge. I just love SM. :wub: I ordered the Leba III last night and it should be here by the weekend. So hopefully Miss Daisy wont be too much of a Diva and not mind the spray.[/B]


I've been using the PetzLife for almost 4 years now. I think both the PetzLife and LebaIII are excellent products. Just an FYI though, the spraying part of either for oral health care maintenance is only to be done in conjuntion with brushing with the product. I spray my two a few times a week and then brush at least once a week with the gel. If there is build up you will need to spray and brush daily or even brush twice a day for several weeks to remove the plaque and caluclus.

Neither of my two, nor either of my fosters, who I don't think ever had their teeth brushed, mind the brushing when I use my finger and a knee high panty hose. The texture of the panty hose works really well. Also, we humans tend to be too aggressive of brushers causing facial erosions, root exposure, etc.... So how much easier would it be to do the same on a tiny squirming fluff? I think by using your finger and the panty hose, you'll be much better able to gauge how much pressure you are using.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 16 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763829


> .......Neither of my two, nor either of my fosters, who I don't think ever had their teeth brushed, mind the brushing when I use my finger and a knee high panty hose. The texture of the panty hose works really well. Also, we humans tend to be too aggressive of brushers causing facial erosions, root exposure, etc.... So how much easier would it be to do the same on a tiny squirming fluff? I think by using your finger and the panty hose, you'll be much better able to gauge how much pressure you are using.[/B]


THat is a wonderful idea!! Thank you so much Crystal. I will try that as well.  Miss Daisy does not have any build up but brushing her teeth is such a PIA for her and I.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't think you need to brush in conjunction with the Leba; I think the spray is sufficient enough. I don't ever brush my two's teeth, and I spray once a day before bedtime, sometimes every other day, and their teeth look great. I read on the Leba site that if you want to brush your pup's teeth while using the Leba, you shouldn't use any other products and should use only a toothbrush and water.

Debbie, I know what you mean when you say it's a pain in the arse brushing your baby's teeth. It was such a chore brushing my Sophie Bean's teeth! She hated every second of the brushing, and so did I. So I found out about Leba through SM and decided to try it out. I have zero regrets. I even use Leba on my boy, even though he absolutely loves getting his teeth brushed, LOL. Leba is just that convenient and so very easy to use.  I think you'll be very happy with it.


----------

